# Using Photoshop Elements 9 with Lightroom 5



## dougward (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi There Everybody, 

  I have a quick question, does anybody know if Photoshop Elements 9 can work with Lightroom 5 ??? I use Lightroom for 98 % of my workflow, but sometimes I like to jump to Photoshop through LR,,but LR doesn't see PS Elements. If it can work together,,can somebody tell me hat I need to do to "connect" the two ??? Thanks in advance for your time.

Sincerely- Douglas


----------



## clee01l (Jan 21, 2014)

Sure, Any pixel based editor can work with LR.  When you use the Edit In function you will cause LR to create an intermediate TIFF file with all of your LR adjustments and this is what gets passed to PSE9.   If PSE9 is not defined as your primary Edit-In editor, you can add it as an auxiliary editor.


----------

